# Drawing salve/ black salve



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with using drawing salve for deep splinters?


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

No… my best friend is a pair of surg. stainless steel eyebrow tweezers, from tweezerman. they are pink but work great. I will be following this thread to find out if anyone does..


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

There was a product called Icthimol or Ictheol years ago (please don't trust my spelling). It was a very dark and smelly ointment. Sure did work. Might wanna ask a druggist.
Bill


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ive tried it on a super deep splinter of primed pine when I used to work at a lumberyard … it couldn't do a thing for this sliver unfortunately. It took a trip to the walk in to dig it out.


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Fabulous stuff but if its a large enough sliver to see and dig to I start with a sterilized needle to remove what I can followed by a hydrogen peroxide dosing, and bandaged salve to work on the small stuff.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

If I can see it, I usually use a brand new X-Acto #11, sterilized with denatured alcohol, to dig it out.

There's a product called "Qurex", <sp> that I've used for tiny and embedded things I can't get out. It worked well, but took a day or two…

Unfortunately, I've gotten really good with splinters, as I use a lot of white oak that seems to give me lots of them.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

epsom salt , mix strong in as hot of water as you can tolerate and soak, it will come out. My go to , works well


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I had a splinter that went deep and I couldn't reach the end of it w/o laying open my thumb. I took a small syringe, that I keep around for injecting glue in tight places, and inserted it into the entry wound and then drew the plunger back. Low and behold it drew the sliver out far enough to grab it w/ tweezers. Might be worth a try, I know I was greatly relieved that I wasn't going to have to perform self surgery.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. It happened bout a month ago and has since healed over. I forgot about until I felt it again the other day. I've been diggin with needles and soaking it to no avail. I picked this up at walleyworld today. Hope this will help draw it up to grab it before I get all M.A.S.H. up in here.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

There used to be a product called Denver Mud in the home remedy section at the drug store that the crew
I worked with at a plywood plant swore by, but when I went to try to find some, I was told they were out
of business, but the pharmacist could make me some if I got a doctor to give me a prescription. The doc
could not find the splinter to get it out, and I now have a callus on my fingertip I have to cut back every
couple of weeks.


----------

